# How do you spread 8lb over 5000 sq ft?



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

I need a source of Potassium and found a quality SOP type of potassium ... one problem, it's 0-0-50 and thus requires very little to put down at a rate of 0.7lb per 1000.

Well, how do you spread just 8lb of this product over 5,000 sq ft? It is so little of this product.
https://www.7springsfarm.com/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-s17-50-lb-bag/


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Scotts Whizz is the best way. I have done as little as 3 pounds of Urea across 6,500. It takes a little getting used to, but shouldnt be too difficult.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Scotts Whizz is the best way. I have done as little as 3 pounds of Urea across 6,500. It takes a little getting used to, but shouldnt be too difficult.


thanks. I am glad I already have that thing. I usually use it for seeding a small areas. So far that is the best option I think. Just have to figure out which setting to set it on. I think it goes from 1 to 5.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I like to go as low as possible where things still come out and do multiple passes (in different directions). Reduces the chances you get 3/4 done and its all gone.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You could also probably dissolve it and spray it if you're into that sort of thing. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware most SOP does not dissolve in water. It will clog the nozzles.

@Dave81NJ you should do 2lb/Ksqft for soil corrections. That's 10lbs in your yard. Use a scale to weight the amount, then apply evenly using the smallest setting in your spreader that still let's stuff comes out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Ware most SOP does not dissolve in water. It will clog the nozzles.


Good to know. I didn't try it, but the greens grade stuff I bought looked like it would dissolve.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get a red solo cup and try it.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware most SOP does not dissolve in water. It will clog the nozzles.
> ...


I have the same stuff in my garage, except it's the mini-gran version, and I had a terrible time getting 2#/gal to dissolve. I initially put it in hot water and then periodically agitated over a couple days. There were still undissolved granules. Maybe I was trying to dissolve too much :dunno:

Seven Springs Farm does carry a soluble potassium sulfate.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Also had a hard time dissolving SOP in water even if it's boiling hot. I'm using Alpha Chemical's SOP that I bought from Amazon. I used scott's handheld spreader. Sometimes it hard to rotate because it gets clogged because of its sandy form.

@g-man, how does the solo cup work?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know. I use granular sop.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> Get a red solo cup and try it.


You mentioned it here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I mentioned for ware to try it. Because someone might ask in the future.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware most SOP does not dissolve in water. It will clog the nozzles.
> ...


PROtassium LOL!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Damn...the more I read. I just posted a question on the soil amendment thread. I think this answers my question.

The stuff I'm picking up is below...same company, slightly different blend. This seems to be crystal and specifically mentions for mixing liquid. I'll let you know how it goes. Planning to mix 55lbs into a 40g broadcast sprayer...I'll start with a few gallons and hope I don't have to do a full clean of my tank/lines.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I have the same stuff and thought it would dissolve but NOPE!! I think it has molasses or something in it that binds it all together. Just trying to use it all up now as I don't like using my spreader for granular stuff


----------

